
There are around ~700 programming languages in the world - totaldude87
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages
======
eesmith
More specifically, these are "notable programming languages".

There are any number of specialty programming languages which aren't on the
list.

For example, the language "Seq" was recently posted here, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22107510)
, and is not on the list.

For more examples, the esoteric languages at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esoteric_programming_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esoteric_programming_language)
are not included.

That said, it's pretty complete.

~~~
eesmith
Whilst reading last year's postings, I came across
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19091967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19091967)
which mentioned Microsoft's Dafny language, which includes a program verifier.

[https://github.com/dafny-lang/dafny](https://github.com/dafny-lang/dafny)

Dafny is not on the list of notable programming languages.

